# Coleman Powermate 6250



## Mikec1971 (Jul 9, 2012)

First time poster here! Thank you for any assistance anyone could provide - 

As the title points out, I have a coleman powermate 6250. It's about 5 years old but only run for about 50 hours total. I pull it out annually and fire it up, put a small load on it, let it run out of gas and put it away until really needed. 

About a month ago, we experienced a power outage. While the storm was winding down, I pulled out the generator and fired it up. It ran for about an hour and then sputtered and almost cut-off. It recovered and ran for another 30 minutes and then cut-off completely. It started right away with one pull. Ran for about a half hour and did the same thing. I chalked it up to light drizzle coming in contact with the extension cords and put it away (power restored to house shortly thereafter)

I pulled it out today and checked the oil (full). Fired it up and put a small load on it. It ran for about 30 minutes and almost cut-off again. It recovered and ran for about another 20 minutes and cut-off again. 

I pulled the receptacle panel off and no burnt wires. I checked the carburetor to ensure no loose bolts and everything is clean and tight. 

Anyone have any ideas?

Model number PM05455007. New Gas. 

Thank you again...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Mikec1971 said:


> First time poster here! Thank you for any assistance anyone could provide -
> 
> As the title points out, I have a coleman powermate 6250. It's about 5 years old but only run for about 50 hours total. I pull it out annually and fire it up, put a small load on it, let it run out of gas and put it away until really needed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the fuel cap may not be venting properly, loosen it and see if it runs longer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Mikec1971 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks Geo!*

I will try when i get home. I also spoke to coleman support (or whatever their name is now) - they suggested I pull the wire on connecting to the oil low sensor (obviously ensuring I have plenty of oil first) and see if that solves the issue (I have to find it first). I will try both tonight hopefully and report back my findings. 

Thank you again....


----------

